# I just have a question about this "forum"



## Sniper Bob (Jul 16, 2013)

First of all, I will not be airing any of my personal beliefs, they are mine, and not a person on here will change them. 

Seems to me this forum is titled: Atheists/Agnostics/Apologetics. I came here to see what people were saying and try to understand the thought process. What I notice is a lot of back and forth between believers and non-believers of a higher power. 

I was wondering why all the "believers" were in this forum making all these posts and even starting threads. The way I see it "believers"...this forum was not intended for your opinion...but as a gathering place for non-believers. 

I guess I am just confused as to thought process of "believers" to be jumping in conversations, starting threads and making statements when they have no apparent idea of what the non-believers live on a daily basis. 

again....just an observation of the goings on here.

carry on!


----------



## hummdaddy (Jul 16, 2013)

to tell us they know the absolute truth,and we are wrong!!!


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jul 16, 2013)

I would begin with a search into the definition of "Apologetics." 

Welcome!


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

ddd-shooter said:


> I would begin with a search into the definition of "Apologetics."
> 
> Welcome!



I agree.  Apologetics is a defense of your belief, and I find belief is like most other things in life in that the more it is stressed the stronger it becomes.  I know that is true for me.  Blind faith can be dangerous.  Coming here and debating these guys forces me to not only justify what I believe, but also to communicate it in an understandable manner.    Just like basic training, it builds confidence so when you go out and evangelize you are confident that you are ready for any question.  Most questions and challenges you get from the average person on the street are not going to be as confrontational or as difficult as the ones you see here, but if they are you will be better prepared to answer them.  Christians should not be afraid nor ashamed to defend their faith in the market place of ideas.  If you don't believe in something enough to defend it, it's probably not worth defending in the first place.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

hummdaddy said:


> to tell us they know the absolute truth,and we are wrong!!!



incoming!!!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jul 16, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> First of all, I will not be airing any of my personal beliefs, they are mine, and not a person on here will change them.
> 
> Seems to me this forum is titled: Atheists/Agnostics/Apologetics. I came here to see what people were saying and try to understand the thought process. What I notice is a lot of back and forth between believers and non-believers of a higher power.
> 
> ...




'cause without them it wouldn't be any fun!


----------



## Theodore981 (Jul 16, 2013)

I see religious folk "intruding" into this forum, far more often that those who doubt or question the translated, compiled and twisted biblical nonsense *intruding* into the religious forums, trying to "convert" or inject nonsensical, circular logic to try to "convert" sheeple into actually thinking with the brain that they believe their loving, grey-bearded ol' man in the clouds gave them.

Gimme sumpin' to believe in...something...anything...and I will defend it.  Until something appears before my eyes or brain, I will never cease to question...using...LINEAR logic.

This sub-forum, I believe, is for people who think for themselves, with the brain they were born with - not the "brain" of sheep, who will follow their pied piper right off of a cliff.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 16, 2013)

Theodore981 said:


> I see religious folk "intruding" into this forum, far more often that those who doubt or question the translated, compiled and twisted biblical nonsense *intruding* into the religious forums, trying to "convert" or inject nonsensical, circular logic to try to "convert" sheeple into actually thinking with the brain that they believe their loving, grey-bearded ol' man in the clouds gave them.
> 
> Gimme sumpin' to believe in...something...anything...and I will defend it.  Until something appears before my eyes or brain, I will never cease to question...using...LINEAR logic.
> 
> This sub-forum, I believe, is for people who think for themselves, with the brain they were born with - not the "brain" of sheep, who will follow their pied piper right off of a cliff.



I see very few people trying to convert each other.  In general, there is a good natured exchange between belief systems.  I can only think of one person who changed positions, and that was not a result of the forum discusion.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jul 17, 2013)

I see a ton of trying to convert. There's a call to worship several times a week!


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 17, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> I see a ton of trying to convert. There's a call to worship several times a week!


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 17, 2013)

Theodore981 said:


> I see religious folk "intruding" into this forum, far more often that those who doubt or question the translated, compiled and twisted biblical nonsense *intruding* into the religious forums, trying to "convert" or inject nonsensical, circular logic to try to "convert" sheeple into actually thinking with the brain that they believe their loving, grey-bearded ol' man in the clouds gave them.
> 
> Gimme sumpin' to believe in...something...anything...and I will defend it.  Until something appears before my eyes or brain, I will never cease to question...using...LINEAR logic.
> 
> This sub-forum, I believe, is for people who think for themselves, with the brain they were born with - not the "brain" of sheep, who will follow their pied piper right off of a cliff.


You are now guilty of what you accuse "them" of.


----------



## David Parker (Jul 17, 2013)

secular envy


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jul 17, 2013)

Theodore981 said:


> This sub-forum, I believe, is for people who think for themselves,




And that is exactly who comes here to post. 




Theodore981 said:


> with the brain they were born with - not the "brain" of sheep, who will follow their pied piper right off of a cliff.



 It seems to me you don't like the idea of having your beliefs questioned, and if your perception of believers is that of mindless sheep you are either over confident or under informed


----------



## centerpin fan (Jul 17, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> Seems to me this forum is titled: Atheists/Agnostics/Apologetics.





Theodore981 said:


> I see religious folk "intruding" into this forum ...




ddd beat me to it:



ddd-shooter said:


> I would begin with a search into the definition of "Apologetics."


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jul 17, 2013)

SemperFiDawg said:


> It seems to me you don't like the idea of having your beliefs questioned, and if your perception of believers is that of mindless sheep you are either over confident or under informed



How are you different?


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jul 17, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> How are you different?



I don't mind having my beliefs questioned and count it an honor to be able to offer a defense of my beliefs to others.  
I look forward to coming into this forum and discussing Christianity with the people here.


----------



## Budda (Jul 18, 2013)

Maybe some folks have something to prove err wanna try to make a difference in exchange fer some idiotic thing they done and need god  err jesus err the all mightly to approve.  So, them knotheads come on here trying to show athiests and such that they are the ones that are not going on to the higher hunting land and instead will burn in all eternity fer their sins.  Whats funny is the name of the forum, you would think that it would be meant fer the folks that believe in one of those things but instead its more of a shooting gallery fer these preacher wannabes.  

If people of the three A's would just ignore this here subforum, the preacher types that need to make up fer something would think they won and tell their friends and eventually leave it be, not the wiser.  Works fer me and has worked fer me in many a subforums fer years.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 18, 2013)

Budda said:


> Maybe some folks have something to prove err wanna try to make a difference in exchange fer some idiotic thing they done and need god  err jesus err the all mightly to approve.  So, them knotheads come on here trying to show athiests and such that they are the ones that are not going on to the higher hunting land and instead will burn in all eternity fer their sins.  Whats funny is the name of the forum, you would think that it would be meant fer the folks that believe in one of those things but instead its more of a shooting gallery fer these preacher wannabes.
> 
> If people of the three A's would just ignore this here subforum, the preacher types that need to make up fer something would think they won and tell their friends and eventually leave it be, not the wiser.  Works fer me and has worked fer me in many a subforums fer years.


See post #3


----------



## gemcgrew (Jul 18, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> See post #3





Who left the gate open?


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 18, 2013)

gemcgrew said:


> Who left the gate open?


----------



## Theodore981 (Jul 18, 2013)

dawg2 said:


> You are now guilty of what you accuse "them" of.



Do I need to type more slowly so you can understand what I meant?


----------



## Theodore981 (Jul 18, 2013)

SemperFiDawg said:


> And that is exactly who comes here to post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See post above.  Georgia elementary school education from long ago - some are proud of it.  I'm not.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 19, 2013)

Theodore981 said:


> Do I need to type more slowly so you can understand what I meant?



Your new but I can tell your time will be short!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 19, 2013)

Theodore981 said:


> Do I need to type more slowly so you can understand what I meant?



No thank you.  It was crystal clear.  Should I?


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jul 19, 2013)

Ban


----------



## 660griz (Jul 19, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> I was wondering why all the "believers" were in this forum making all these posts and even starting threads.



I have wondered the same thing. Weird. You would think they would just go up in flames for even entering such a forum.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jul 19, 2013)

I wonder why people refuse to read post #3.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 19, 2013)

660griz said:


> I have wondered the same thing. Weird. You would think they would just go up in flames for even entering such a forum.



Nah, man.  I just started a thread down here a few minutes ago, 'cause I enjoy the conversations. Nobodys going up in flames.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 19, 2013)

660griz said:


> I have wondered the same thing. Weird. You would think they would just go up in flames for even entering such a forum.





ddd-shooter said:


> I would begin with a search into the definition of "Apologetics."
> 
> Welcome!


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 19, 2013)

centerpin fan said:


> I wonder why people refuse to read post #3.



It's a "minor" detail.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 19, 2013)

Does anyone know why believers keep starting threads in this forum?


----------



## 1john4:4 (Jul 19, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Does anyone know why believers keep starting threads in this forum?





I imagine post 3 might have something to do with it?


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 19, 2013)

1john4:4 said:


> I imagine post 3 might have something to do with it?



There's a post #3??


----------



## centerpin fan (Jul 19, 2013)

*Let's put this in terms everyone can understand.*

Attention GON members!  Please read post number:


----------



## gemcgrew (Jul 19, 2013)

centerpin fan said:


> I wonder why people refuse to read post #3.


Linear logic?


----------



## centerpin fan (Jul 19, 2013)

*For the crucial post in this thread ...*

... thou shalt count to THREE.


----------



## hummdaddy (Jul 19, 2013)

post #2 is the right answer


----------



## centerpin fan (Jul 19, 2013)

gemcgrew said:


> Linear logic?



Without a doubt.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jul 19, 2013)

hummdaddy said:


> post #2 is the right answer



Thou shalt not count to two unless thou proceedeth to three.


----------



## bullethead (Jul 19, 2013)

Guys we talked about Apologetics on here in depth. Some of what you guys post can be and is considered Apologetics but not all of it.

Darn You Centerpin....you MADE me say that!


----------



## centerpin fan (Jul 19, 2013)

bullethead said:


> Guys we talked about Apologetics on here in depth. Some of what you guys post can be and is considered Apologetics but not all of it.
> 
> Darn You Centerpin....you MADE me say that!



I'm sorry.  I release you, my son!  Your mind is your own once again!


----------



## bullethead (Jul 19, 2013)

centerpin fan said:


> I'm sorry.  I release you, my son!  Your mind is your own once again!



Mucho gracias amigo.

hey wait a minute, I could never speak spanish before....yikes!


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jul 19, 2013)

bullethead said:


> Mucho gracias amigo.
> 
> hey wait a minute, I could never speak spanish before....yikes!


Don't worry. 
You still cannot. 
It is "muchas gracias"


----------



## bullethead (Jul 19, 2013)

ddd-shooter said:


> Don't worry.
> You still cannot.
> It is "muchas gracias"


2/3 at the plate is a good day.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jul 19, 2013)

hummdaddy said:


> to tell us they know the absolute truth,and we are wrong!!!



You're just sour because there's not a fourth "A" for Aliens.


----------



## rutnbuk (Jul 19, 2013)

Interesting,,,I always thought this forum was a place for non-believers to copy and paste material from even smarter non-believers to show the believers how foolish they are...

Or

A place where believers can copy and paste scripture from the Bible to show non-believers even though the non believers don’t believe the book that the copy and paste come from...I believe. 

Actually- pondering the existence of man is easier to grasp for me than why this forum even exist.  I mean believers have to know there are no ears to hear here, and if non-believers truly believe in ‘non’ then this life is all there is -so why waste precious time on this forum?  The whole thing is hard to believe...believe it or not.


Anyway- I rarely post but on my way to swap and sell this OP caught my eye.


----------



## bullethead (Jul 19, 2013)

rutnbuk said:


> Interesting,,,I always thought this forum was a place for non-believers to copy and paste material from even smarter non-believers to show the believers how foolish they are...
> 
> Or
> 
> ...



That was one of the most insightful posts ever. No **** Good Post.


----------



## Thanatos (Jul 19, 2013)

Because if I did not come here and converse with these men, and maybe women, then I would not have faith in the God I tell them I have faith in. I have no power over these guys, but God does. If he wants to make believers of them He will. If they choose not to accept that gift then it is there choice...kinda.


----------



## bullethead (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanatos said:


> Because if I did not come here and converse with these men, and maybe women, then I would not have faith in the God I tell them I have faith in. I have no power over these guys, but God does. If he wants to make believers of them He will. If they choose not to accept that gift then it is there choice...kinda.



Yeah, forget about Free Will, go with He Will.


----------



## Thanatos (Jul 19, 2013)

bullethead said:


> Yeah, forget about Free Will, go with He Will.



It's a good mix....lol


----------



## drippin' rock (Jul 20, 2013)

SemperFiDawg said:


> You're just sour because there's not a fourth "A" for Aliens.




I absolutely agree.  Mods please consider changing this to the "Quad A" forum!!


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 20, 2013)

hummdaddy said:


> post #2 is the right answer



Only for you


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 20, 2013)

drippin' rock said:


> I absolutely agree.  Mods please consider changing this to the "Quad A" forum!!



That's a negative ghostrider...


----------



## 660griz (Jul 22, 2013)

drippin' rock said:


> I absolutely agree.  Mods please consider changing this to the "Quad A" forum!!



Should really be Double A.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jul 22, 2013)

660griz said:


> Should really be Double A.



The posts would dry up.  The interaction between believers and non-believers is what makes this forum.  A double A forum would be DULL.  Even the atheists and agnostics would abandon it.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 22, 2013)

660griz said:


> Should really be Double A.



It would be a very boring sub-forum if the 3rd A was disqualified.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jul 22, 2013)

I think the problem, if there is one, is with the definition of that A. 

False, Straw Man and a Ch. and Verse don't exactly qualify as apologetic responses....


----------



## centerpin fan (Jul 22, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> I think the problem, if there is one, is with the definition of that A.
> 
> False, Straw Man and a Ch. and Verse don't exactly qualify as apologetic responses....



... but it's a fantastic name for a law firm.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jul 22, 2013)

I'll take the straw man role as primary partner.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 22, 2013)

centerpin fan said:


> ... but it's a fantastic name for a law firm.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jul 22, 2013)

Did ole sniper bob ever receive a satisfactory response?


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jul 22, 2013)

ddd-shooter said:


> Did ole sniper bob ever receive a satisfactory response?



Not sure.  He took one shot.  Missed.  Called for an Evac and ain't been seen since.


----------



## 660griz (Jul 23, 2013)

JB0704 said:


> It would be a very boring sub-forum if the 3rd A was disqualified.



I guess it does reflect real life. Religious nuts come to my house to argue about imaginary friends and they come to the forum to argue about imaginary friends. Mirroring the fact that I don't or can't go to their house or forum and argue the absurdity of it all. 

I guess it is something to do.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 23, 2013)

660griz said:


> Religious nuts come to my house to argue about imaginary friends and they come to the forum to argue about imaginary friends. Mirroring the fact that I don't or can't go to their house or forum and argue the absurdity of it all.
> 
> I guess it is something to do.



Well, I don't know if many of us on the forum qualify as religious nuts, there's a few......but, it's balanced with one or two AA nuts (if you don't know who they are, stick around a while, and it becomes kind-a clear.).

And, I recon the AA's of the world could evangelize if they wished.  Get up on a street corner, go door-to-door, spreading the "bad news" that there ain't nothing out there.  It would probably be entertaining to watch.

Also, you can go up to the spiritual forum and debate all you want.  There is a "hands-off" Chritianity forum, and it's usually just as dull as this one would be if they kicked out the believers.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jul 23, 2013)

JB0704 said:


> Well, I don't know if many of us on the forum qualify as religious nuts, there's a few......but, it's balanced with one or two AA nuts (if you don't know who they are, stick around a while, and it becomes kind-a clear.).
> 
> And, I recon the AA's of the world could evangelize if they wished.  Get up on a street corner, go door-to-door, spreading the "bad news" that there ain't nothing out there.  It would probably be entertaining to watch.
> 
> Also, you can go up to the spiritual forum and debate all you want.  There is a "hands-off" Chritianity forum, and it's usually just as dull as this one would be if they kicked out the believers.



Before long you'll get shot and banned.....


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 23, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> Before long you'll get shot.....



Depends on where you evangenlize, I guess.




TripleXBullies said:


> ...and banned.....



I think plenty of y'all have jumped in up there and managed to refrain from rules violations.  It usually brings some good discussion.  I wish y'all were up there more often.


----------



## ambush80 (Jul 23, 2013)

JB0704 said:


> Depends on where you evangenlize, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah,  That's not for us.  That's why they made this place.  Everybody knows what goes on here.  If they want to test their faith in the crucible they know where it is.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jul 23, 2013)

660griz said:


> Mirroring the fact that I don't or can't go to their house or forum and argue the absurdity of it all.



Argue all you want.  That's what this forum is for.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> First of all, I will not be airing any of my personal beliefs, they are mine, and not a person on here will change them.
> 
> Seems to me this forum is titled: Atheists/Agnostics/Apologetics. I came here to see what people were saying and try to understand the thought process. What I notice is a lot of back and forth between believers and non-believers of a higher power.
> 
> ...





When this subforum was developed in September 2010, this is the exact reason it was made.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jul 23, 2013)

ambush80 said:


> Nah,  That's not for us.  That's why they made this place.  Everybody knows what goes on here.  If they want to test their faith in the crucible they know where it is.


----------



## 660griz (Jul 23, 2013)

centerpin fan said:


> Argue all you want.  That's what this forum is for.



Awesome! It is fun sometimes.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 23, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> First of all, I will not be airing any of my personal beliefs, they are mine, and not a person on here will change them.
> 
> Seems to me this forum is titled: Atheists/Agnostics/Apologetics. I came here to see what people were saying and try to understand the thought process. What I notice is a lot of back and forth between believers and non-believers of a higher power.
> 
> ...



Two forum Administrators have already responded to this subject so let me add my own.

The Georgia Outdoors Network does not have a forum area that is dedicated to atheists only.
This sub forum falls under the "Spiritual" forum and is the place for atheists, agnostics, and believers, to discuss their differences and agreements.
We grant wide latitude as long as posters are respectful of each other and their individual comments, and follow all other GON forum rules.

Read the notes at the top of this forum index.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jul 24, 2013)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Not sure.  He took one shot.  Missed.  Called for an Evac and ain't been seen since.



I have just been shaking my head at all the "back and forth" on here.

Guess the short answer is yes...the "believers" feel they can convert the "non believers" is what I am getting from all the responses.

....oh....I don't miss!! Then call for the EVAC.


----------



## WaltL1 (Jul 24, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> I have just been shaking my head at all the "back and forth" on here.
> 
> Guess the short answer is yes...the "believers" feel they can convert the "non believers" is what I am getting from all the responses.


My opinion is there is very little of believers trying to convert nonbelievers. Any thought of that usually goes out the door when the believers see how vehemently the nonbelievers defend their position. And vice versa. This forum is no more and no less than 2 groups of people sparring back and forth on what they believe or not believe and why. Add in a sprinkling of interest of why people believe what they believe. Get rid of the believers and the AAA forum will go silent. Get rid of the nonbelievers and the AAA forum will go silent. The nonbelievers aren't here to discuss their nonbelief with each other. The believers aren't here trying to convert. Its a boxing match of different beliefs. Period. If that was what the AAA forum was created for, I don't know but that's what it is.  Again, just my opinion.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 24, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> I have just been shaking my head at all the "back and forth" on here.
> 
> Guess the short answer is yes...the "believers" feel they can convert the "non believers" is what I am getting from all the responses.
> 
> ....oh....I don't miss!! Then call for the EVAC.


The antithesis is accurate as well:

_Guess the short answer is yes...the "non believers" feel they can deconvert the "believers" is what I am getting from all the responses._


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 24, 2013)

WaltL1 said:


> The nonbelievers aren't here to discuss their nonbelief with each other. The believers aren't here trying to convert. Its a boxing match of different beliefs. Period. If that was what the AAA forum was created for, I don't know but that's what it is.  Again, just my opinion.




^^Good post.  And, agreed.


----------



## Gaducker (Jul 24, 2013)

Guess the short answer is yes...the "believers" feel they can convert the "non believers" is what I am getting from all the responses.


Cause that's ALWAYS been our job brother.......


----------



## jmharris23 (Jul 26, 2013)

It seems to me this forum provides exactly what it was created to provide. I will also say the number of bannings, problems, and locked threads have decreased dramatically since the creation of this forum. 

It allows both sides a place to come and know exactly what they are getting into when they "walk in the door."


----------



## centerpin fan (Jul 26, 2013)

jmharris23 said:


> ... the number of bannings, problems, and locked threads have decreased dramatically since the creation of this forum.



... and since "Bible version" threads were outlawed.


----------



## jmharris23 (Jul 26, 2013)

centerpin fan said:


> ... and since "Bible version" threads were outlawed.


That too!


----------



## ambush80 (Jul 28, 2013)

Gaducker said:


> Guess the short answer is yes...the "believers" feel they can convert the "non believers" is what I am getting from all the responses.
> 
> 
> Cause that's ALWAYS been our job brother.......



The Great Commission.  Look at all them upstairs not coming down here evangelizing.



centerpin fan said:


> ... and since "Bible version" threads were outlawed.



Can we discuss Bible versions down here?

Wasn't there one written by a gay king?


----------



## jmharris23 (Jul 28, 2013)

ambush80 said:


> Can we discuss Bible versions down here?



No  No No:


----------



## bullethead (Jul 28, 2013)

ambush80 said:


> The Great Commission.  Look at all them upstairs not coming down here evangelizing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Consider ourselves lucky we can bring up the naughty parts in the allowed versions.


----------



## ambush80 (Jul 29, 2013)

bullethead said:


> Consider ourselves lucky we can bring up the naughty parts in the allowed versions.



That's funny....Which versions of the Bible can't we talk about in the Atheist section?  Can we argue about which interpretation of the Koran is better?


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 29, 2013)

ambush80 said:


> That's funny....Which versions of the Bible can't we talk about in the Atheist section?



I think you can reference any version, just not debate the merits of one over the other.  That's my take on it anyway.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm still trying to figure out how "Apologetics" got lumped in with the other two. I guess whichever admin set up this forum didn't like the Apostle Paul.


----------



## ambush80 (Jul 29, 2013)

JB0704 said:


> I think you can reference any version, just not debate the merits of one over the other.  That's my take on it anyway.



One version says "young woman" another says "virgin".  I don't see the harm in discussing, reasoning or presenting arguments from either side.
 Same with the ambiguous terms describing the different types of male and male sexual relations.  Some versions ,written by the gay  king, put a different spin on the subject.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 29, 2013)

ambush80 said:


> Some versions ,written by the gay  king, put a different spin on the subject.



For clarity, which version is this?


----------



## hunter rich (Jul 29, 2013)

centerpin fan said:


> ... thou shalt count to THREE.



One of the best movies ever made...


----------



## centerpin fan (Jul 29, 2013)

ambush80 said:


> One version says "young woman" another says "virgin".  I don't see the harm in discussing, reasoning or presenting arguments from either side.



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=753095




ambush80 said:


> Same with the ambiguous terms describing the different types of male and male sexual relations.  Some versions ,written by the gay  king, put a different spin on the subject.



What spin is that?


----------



## 660griz (Jul 29, 2013)

hunter rich said:


> One of the best movies ever made...



Agreed!


----------



## ambush80 (Jul 29, 2013)

centerpin fan said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=753095
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That it was just for fun. Like having an ice cream.


----------

